# Welks



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone going? 

I'm there on Sunday, Frank Kane is judging the Chows


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm there Sunday too  With my new baby!! Tibetan Terrier
Not working forward to the 3 hours drive tho


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hope the weather is fine on Sunday, not too warm though. 

I have a 2.5 hour drive too, going down tomorrow though and staying over so won't have to get up too early!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hope the weather is fine on Sunday, not too warm though.
> 
> I have a 2.5 hour drive too, going down tomorrow though and staying over so won't have to get up too early!


Lucky you, we are leaving at 5.30am


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Ooh that's a bit early! 

Good luck for Sunday! Xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Hound day was today so I didn't enter I thought it wasn't fair on my son to leave him at home and go to show on his 18th birthday.

If Buck's papers had been sorted out in time I would have entered him but they weren't. The have no been sorted so he can start his show career although he will be starting in the junior classes


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck to all
xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Percy's sister 1st in limit bitch. Percy's breeders new puppy got 2nd too

Toy group 1 - 1 Bichon Frise Ch Pamplona Bring Me Sunshine.
Well deserved winner


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

We had a lovely day at WELKS yesterday, my Chow was 1st in her Junior class (only one entry though, so not exactly well earnt...) but my friend qualified her Lhasa for Crufts with a 3rd in yearling, and Cleos breeder qualified Cleo's aunt too with a third in Post Grad, so a good day all round for us...I also managed to catch some sun...and left with a bit of sunburn despite having factor 30 in my bag the whole day


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> We had a lovely day at WELKS yesterday, my Chow was 1st in her Junior class (only one entry though, so not exactly well earnt...) but my friend qualified her Lhasa for Crufts with a 3rd in yearling, and Cleos breeder qualified Cleo's aunt too with a third in Post Grad, so a good day all round for us...I also managed to catch some sun...and left with a bit of sunburn despite having factor 30 in my bag the whole day


Well done 
Lots of people got the sun yesterday, it was that wind that caused it, it felt cooler than what it was


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I know, the wind made it feel a little chilly at times, it wasnt until I got home, and noticed my very pink tinge against my white T-shirt that I realised that I had caught the sun at all!
Had a good time though, first time at WELKS too.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done to all who braved the journey, i chickened out lol x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> well done to all who braved the journey, i chickened out lol x


I didnt even consider it
Lazy moo that I am :001_smile:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done to Lucy and her new baby who won her class and went on to Best Puppy In Breed


----------

